
A Crack in the Stoic’s Armor - robg
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/30/a-crack-in-the-stoic-armor/?src=me&ref=homepage
======
mattrepl
Stoicism is not about masking pain, but understanding that no one has control
of their environment. To violently react to that which we cannot control is
damaging to the individual.

A Stoic will grieve like anyone else, but find comfort in reason.

------
chc
It seems to me that this article intentionally ignores a very central point:
These men _aren't_ practicing Stoicism. She seems to demonstrate pretty well
that Stoicism might have great benefits for a lot of them, but the actual
examples of "Stoicism" she shows are kind of the philosophical equivalent of
Greenspunning. It has some features of Stoicism, but doesn't really embrace
the whole.

